
Why most hedge funds may never be able to beat the market again - chollida1
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/02/07/commentary-why-hedge-funds-may-never-be-able-to-beat-the-market-again.html
======
cjbenedikt
If more and better skilled managers means lower returns does that imply even
lower ones for AI?

